# PC Games 8/12: Titelstory Rome 2 + Vollversion Cities XL + Gamescom-Vorschau + Grafikkarten-Kaufberatung



## Petra_Froehlich (20. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games 8/12: Titelstory Rome 2 + Vollversion Cities XL + Gamescom-Vorschau + Grafikkarten-Kaufberatung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games 8/12: Titelstory Rome 2 + Vollversion Cities XL + Gamescom-Vorschau + Grafikkarten-Kaufberatung


----------



## Cornholio04 (20. Juli 2012)

Rome 2 ist die große geheime Megaenthüllung??? Man man man, PCGames das war ja mal ein schwer irreführender Teaser im Vorschauteil der letzten Ausgabe: "...weltberühmte Serie geht ENDLICH weiter." Ich mein ja nur, Shogun 2 kam ja erst letztes Jahr raus. Dachte wirklich hier wäre irgendein Ding (HL³ - irgendwer?) auf das die Welt wartet...


----------



## Enisra (20. Juli 2012)

naja, also ich behauptet jetzt mal ins Blaue hinnein dass das sicher ein interesanter Artikel wird und einige neue Infos beinhaltet, auch wird das Spiel eine Menge Leute interessieren, anders als unser Muskelbiber vielleich etwas übertreibt
Aber so in dem Punkt "Enthüllung" ist das ganze schon ein wenig underwhelming weil das jetzt auch schon nen kleines Weilchen bekannt ist, man aber hier keinem nen Strick draus drehen darf


----------



## Peter Bathge (20. Juli 2012)

Bitte beachten: Zur Drucklegung der Ausgabe 07/12 war das Thema noch strenge Geheimsache und befand sich unter Embargo. Ergo konnten wir es nicht anders ankündigen.


----------



## Cornholio04 (20. Juli 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Bitte beachten: Zur Drucklegung der Ausgabe 07/12 war das Thema noch strenge Geheimsache und befand sich unter Embargo. Ergo konnten wir es nicht anders ankündigen.


 Das ändert nichts an der Wahrheit meiner Aussage: Es war irreführend da die Serie regelmäßig und erst vor "kurzem" einen neuen Teil erhielt. Eben ein wenig reißerisch, populistisch geschrieben - richtig? 
Na egal, freuen tu ich mich ja auch auf Rome 2 und ein scheinbar erwachsener werdendes Total War.


----------



## Peter Bathge (20. Juli 2012)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Das ändert nichts an der Wahrheit meiner Aussage: Es war irreführend da die Serie regelmäßig und erst vor "kurzem" einen neuen Teil erhielt. Eben ein wenig reißerisch, populistisch geschrieben - richtig?


 
Keine Ahnung, ich hab die Ankündigung nicht geschrieben. Da musst du mal meinen reißerischen, populistischen Chef Thorsten Küchler fragen 

P.S: Wahrscheinlich war das "endlich" in Bezug auf Rome gemeint und nicht auf Total War als Ganzes.


----------



## Emandil (20. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube Cornholio drückt deshalb der Schuh, weil er an anderer Stelle im Forum die große Ankündigung von Half Life 3 vorausgesagt hatte, die er aus "sicherer" Quelle bestätigt bekommen hatte.....dann ist ein Rome 2 natürlich ein bisschen öde und lässt das schöne Kartenhaus zusammenfallen! 

Allerdings muss ich ihm trotzdem ein bisschen recht geben, die Ankündigung war schon etwas reißerisch....ich hätte jetzt ehrlich gesagt auch mit etwas "mehr" gerechnet, als nur mit einer Spiele"serie" die eh im regelmäßigem Turnus veröffentlicht.......und natürlich schwingt bei sowas dann immer eine Portion Enttäuschung und Wehmut mit, das es wiedermal nicht HL3 war, das angekündigt wurde......................

Allerdings kann man einem Magazin nicht vorwerfen, das es hohe Auflagen verkaufen will! Und nach der ersten Enttäuschung freue ich mich jetzt schon auf den Rome 2 Artikel!


----------



## ViktorEippert (20. Juli 2012)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Das ändert nichts an der Wahrheit meiner Aussage: Es war irreführend da die Serie regelmäßig und erst vor "kurzem" einen neuen Teil erhielt. Eben ein wenig reißerisch, populistisch geschrieben - richtig?
> Na egal, freuen tu ich mich ja auch auf Rome 2 und ein scheinbar erwachsener werdendes Total War.


 
Naja, Rome: Total War kam 2004 raus. Der Nachfolger wurde jetzt enthüllt. So verstehe ich den Text jedenfalls.
Es gibt ja viele Total War Spieler, die Empire und Shogun kein Stück jucken.
Aber gut, natürlich konnte man in das kleine Textchen viel interpretieren und natürlich wäre ein Half-Life 3 spannender gewesen. Oder wenn es nach meinem persönlichen Geschmack geht, ein Dungeon Keeper 3, Baldur's Gate 3 oder Master of Orion 4.


----------



## Enisra (20. Juli 2012)

Vik86 schrieb:


> Aber gut, natürlich konnte man in das kleine Textchen viel interpretieren und natürlich wäre ein Half-Life 3 spannender gewesen. Oder wenn es nach meinem persönlichen Geschmack geht, ein Dungeon Keeper 3, Baldur's Gate 3 oder Master of Orion 4.


 
hmmmm
wollten nicht irgendwer einen Dungeon Keeper Nachfolger in Süd-Korea als  MMOG rausbringen?
Also unsere Schlimmsten Befürchtungen


----------



## Martinroessler (21. Juli 2012)

Vollversion in der PC Games 09/12:

Trine


----------



## Seebaer (22. Juli 2012)

Was ist bei der Vollversion von Cities XL anders als hier?

Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: Cities XL


----------



## Peter Bathge (22. Juli 2012)

Seebaer schrieb:


> Was ist bei der Vollversion von Cities XL anders als hier?
> 
> Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: Cities XL


 
Es benötigt keine permanente Online-Verbindung.
Es werden keine Gebühren fällig.
Es sind alle der einst kostenpflichtigen Extras wie der öffentliche Nahverkehr enthalten.


----------



## Seebaer (22. Juli 2012)

Sehr Gut, Danke!


----------



## Galford (22. Juli 2012)

Wer den Vortest der PC Games zu Test Drive Ferrari Racing Legends lesen will:

Test Drive: Ferrari Racing Legends im Test für PS3 und Xbox 360 - Gutes Rennspiel mit kleinen Schwächen

Nein, ich habe mich mit dem Link nicht vertan. PC Version lag natürlich nicht (!) vor und im Heft gibt es auch noch keine eindeutige Wertung für die PC Version (was natürlich logisch ist). Den "richtigen" Test zu PC-Version gibt es dann wahrscheinlich nächte Woche online - würde ich mal wetten.

Soll jetzt aber keine Kritik an der PC Games sein. Mir ist schon klar, dass man nicht so einfach die PC Version frühzeitig herzaubern kann.


----------



## gamersince1984 (22. Juli 2012)

Der Verfasser des Jubiläumsvideos scheint nicht viel Ahnung zu haben. Maniac Mansion haben wir bereits 1987 und Zak McKracken 1988 gespielt und nicht erst Anfang der 90er.


----------



## Happykind (22. Juli 2012)

Das ist aber ziemlich schwach von euch, Total War Rome 2 als (exklusive) Enthüllung aufs Cover zu nehmen! Ich dachte echt jetzt an Half Life, C und C, oder Anno! Kein Wunder, dass ihr im 2. Quartal 2012 über 22.000 Exemplare weniger habt. Dazu ne schwache Vollversion. Werde sie mir aber trotzdem holen.


----------



## Joerg2 (22. Juli 2012)

Das mit dem 25. Juli hätt ich früher lesen sollen...war heute extra schon vergeblich beim Zeitschriftenladen...


----------



## Prime85 (22. Juli 2012)

Nur mal so als kleine Anmerkung:
Im Menü der DVD (unter "Online") steht immer noch: "PC-Games-Podcast - jeden *Freitag* neu"


----------



## Happykind (22. Juli 2012)

Kleine Korrektur: Ich hol sie mir nicht, ich hol die Gamestar. Die gibts nämlich bei mir in der Nähe, die PCG nicht.


----------



## lars9401 (22. Juli 2012)

2000 Shogun
2002 Medieval
2004 Rome
2006 Medieval 2
2009 Empire
2010 Napoleon
2011 Shogun 2
2013 Rome 2

 "Eine großartige, weltberühmte Serie geht endlich weiter...", dann will ich nicht wissen was ihr schreibt, wenn Half Life, WarCraft, Commandos, usw. weiter gegangen wäre.

Total War hat ja fast schon CoD Ausmaße.


----------



## Peter Bathge (22. Juli 2012)

Prime85 schrieb:


> Nur mal so als kleine Anmerkung:
> Im Menü der DVD (unter "Online") steht immer noch: "PC-Games-Podcast - jeden *Freitag* neu"


 
Oh stimmt, das hattest du letztens schon mal geschrieben, oder? Ich habs mir dieses Mal auf jeden Fall notiert und werde das weiterleiten


----------



## Briareos (23. Juli 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Es benötigt keine permanente Online-Verbindung.
> Es werden keine Gebühren fällig.
> Es sind alle der einst kostenpflichtigen Extras wie der öffentliche Nahverkehr enthalten.


 Vielen Dank dafür, denn im Gegensatz zur PoP-Vollversion vor einigen Ausgaben wandert diese hier nun zumindest testweise auf meine Platte.


----------



## bitpower109 (24. Juli 2012)

Ist zwar kein SimCity, aber dennoch ein richtig tolles Spiel!  Zumindest zu Zeiten von 'SimCity: Societies' ein echter Hoffnungschimmer gewesen. Damalige Abomodell hat es dann aber doch versaut!


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Juli 2012)

Rome 2 wird sicher ein tolles Spiel und werde ich mir wohl auch holen. Allerdings solltet ihr das beim nächsten Mal in der Vorschau irgendwie anders formulieren, denn "endlich geht eine Serie weiter" klang für mich so, als würde etwas fortgesetzt werden, was schon lange nicht mehr gesehen wurde. Also eher sowas in der Art eines neuen Unreals oder Half lifes.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (24. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Rome 2 wird sicher ein tolles Spiel und werde ich mir wohl auch holen. Allerdings solltet ihr das beim nächsten Mal in der Vorschau irgendwie anders formulieren, denn "endlich geht eine Serie weiter" klang für mich so, als würde etwas fortgesetzt werden, was schon lange nicht mehr gesehen wurde. Also eher sowas in der Art eines neuen Unreals oder Half lifes.


 

Ja "Rome" ist auch keine eigenständige Serie sondern ein Spiel der TotalWar-Reihe. Und außerdem gib es bisher nur ein Teil ( mit Addons ) davon und nicht mehrere Teile.


----------



## Pope (25. Juli 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Es benötigt keine permanente Online-Verbindung.
> Es werden keine Gebühren fällig.
> Es sind alle der einst kostenpflichtigen Extras wie der öffentliche Nahverkehr enthalten.


 
Das hört sich richtig gut an, aber wie sieht es denn mit der einmaligen Onlinezwangsaktivierung aus ?


----------



## Prime85 (25. Juli 2012)

Pope schrieb:


> Das hört sich richtig gut an, aber wie sieht es denn mit der einmaligen Onlinezwangsaktivierung aus ?


 Die ist leider noch dabei. Steht aber auch auf dem Cover der neuen PCGames.


----------



## Steveburn (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,
leider kann ich Cities XL nicht spielen, weil der Login nicht funktioniert. Das Programm sagt mir auch schon im Launcher, dass die Server offline sind, was bei einem Spiel mit Onlineaktivierung extrem nervig ist. Geht es euch auch so? Und sind die bald wieder online? Oder kann nur ich mich nicht anmelden?
Was mich nämlich stutzig macht ist die Tatsache, dass hier bisher keiner was dazu geschrieben hat und auch auf der Cities XL Homepage kein Wort darüber verloren wird, dass man sich zurzeit nicht anmelden kann. Zumindest hab ich nix gefunden, auch nicht bei Google.


----------



## Steveburn (26. Juli 2012)

Patchen hat geholfen... 
Hätte gleich die Anleitung lesen sollen.


----------



## mrhit77 (28. Juli 2012)

die total war reihe... beste strategiespielreihe aller zeiten, nur COH finde ich genauso geil


----------



## RR (1. August 2012)

Steveburn schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> leider kann ich Cities XL nicht spielen, weil der Login nicht funktioniert. Das Programm sagt mir auch schon im Launcher, dass die Server offline sind, was bei einem Spiel mit Onlineaktivierung extrem nervig ist. Geht es euch auch so? Und sind die bald wieder online? Oder kann nur ich mich nicht anmelden?
> Was mich nämlich stutzig macht ist die Tatsache, dass hier bisher keiner was dazu geschrieben hat und auch auf der Cities XL Homepage kein Wort darüber verloren wird, dass man sich zurzeit nicht anmelden kann. Zumindest hab ich nix gefunden, auch nicht bei Google.




Bitte immer den Patch auf unserer DVD mit installieren! Dann klappt es auch mit der Online Registrierung!


----------



## naxxras (10. August 2012)

Hallo ich habe das gleiche problem habe erst das spiel installiert und dann den patch von der dvd aber trozdem sagt er mir das die login daten falsch sind(100% richtig) obwohl auf der seite die regestrierung erfolgreich war bitte um hilfe


----------



## Ichhier (14. August 2012)

Sind die 27 Tipps-Seiten zu Diablo 3 in der PC Games Extended auch im Inferno-Sonderheft der PC Games Extraklasse enthalten?


----------

